# Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Oktober

*Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!​*
Nachdem wir ja schnell informiert wurden über den Ablauf der Sitzung (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3976438&postcount=116 ), liegt nun überraschend schnell das Protokoll zur Sitzung vor..

Kommentare einiger Teilnehmer dazu:
"Da war ich aber auf ner anderen Sitzung..."...

Einer meinte sogar dazu:
"Ich werd wohl nicht mehr auf BV-Veranstaltungen gehen - sinnlos..."

Alles sehr geschönt wiedergegeben im Protokoll, ohne dass es direkt falsch wäre. Viele kritische Anmerkungen verschiedener LV-Präsis auf der Sitzung wurden gar nicht mit ins Protokoll aufgenommen.

Weder wie unorganisiert das ablief (Verabschiedung der Tagesordnung erst nach mehrmaligem  Auffordern durch verschiedene LV-Präsidenten, keinerlei Vorlage von Papieren/Dokumenten, Abstimmungen ohne dass diese in der TO vorgesehen oder dies vor Abstimmung auf die TO gesetzt wurde etc. pp..), noch dass auf Grund der Fehler bei Einberufung und Durchführung eh jeder Beschluss (gab ja praktisch aber eh keine) keinerlei Gültigkeit hätte. 

Einige Dinge, die wir berichteten, wurde dennoch im Protokoll nun auch bestätigt.

So zum Beispiel, dass Frau Dr. gleich schon zu Anfang klar machte: 
_ es müsse in den Leitlinien des Verbandes an "vorderster Stelle" das Engagement für den Naturschutz zum Ausdruck gebracht werden, da der DAFV ein Naturschutzverband sei...."

".....Deswegen könne man in den Leitlinien nicht an erster Stelle darauf hinweisen, dass man die Interessen der Anglerinnen und Anger vertreten würde"..
_

Auch schön, was die Präsidentin "in eigener Sache zur Empörung trieb":
_Dass Interna schon kurz nach Sitzungsende auf Anglerboard und anderen Webseiten diskutiert würden, führe zu keiner vertrauensvollen Atmosphäre_

*TIPP an Frau Dr. und ihr Präsidium:
*_Vertrauen schafft man durch vollständige, offene Information, Diskussion und vor allem Mitnahme.
Basta-Politik oder auch muttimäßiges Aussitzen führen selten zur großem Vertrauen...._

Im Bericht über die Präsidiumssitzung wurde dann auch klar, dass zwar Ausschüsse beschlossen wurden für Gewässer, für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit (zumindest der ist ja mehr als nötig), für Wasser- und Fischereirecht, auch ein Ausschuss für Casting wurde vorgeschlagen:
_Ein Ausschuss für Angeln/Fischen wurde vom Präsidium ausdrücklich als nicht notwendig erachtet_





Zum Thema "Leitlinien des DAFV" wurde festgestellt, dass zwar etwas erarbeitet worden wäre vom Präsidium, das aber nicht vorlagereif sei. Vor allem auch deswegen nicht, _da es schon ohne Vorlage zu kontroversen Diskussionen gekommen sei und man das deswegen nochmal überarbeiten wolle __ (Anmerkung: Legt was vor, dann kann man auch diskutieren - wer nix vorlegt, braucht auch nicht jammern über Kontroversen!!)._


Zum Thema "Finanzen" nix Neues.
Es wurde ja nix vorgelegt.
44.000 Euro wolle man einsparen durch Streichung der Versendung des Blinker  wie im alten DAV.

Die Versicherungen (ein Grund für viele, warum sie überhaupt noch Mitglied sind), wurde zur Diskussion und letztlich Disposition gestellt, um 120.000 Euro einsparen zu können.

Dass Walter Sollbach darauf hinwies, dass dies eine verdeckte Beitragserhöhung durch Leistungsminderung sei, fehlt im Protokoll.

Dann wurde die kommende Verbandsausschusssitzung (die vor der Mitgliederversammlung) abgehandelt. 

Wichtigste Themen sollen sein:
_Bunter Abend mit der Polizei Big Band
Wanderfische, speziell
"Aussiedlungsprojekt Stör"
"Fischtreppe Geesthacht!_




Dann wieder Frau Dr.`s persönliches Hobby (neben Kormoranen):
_Eine Resolution gegen "Kleine Wasserkraft" wird als höchstwichtig angesehen._

Da Druck und Versand der AFZ-Fischwaid (*satzungsgemäß *Verbands*zeitschrift*!!) zu teuer sei, _"schlug die Präsidentin vor, diesen nur noch als elektronischen Newsletter den Vereinen zur Verfügung zu stellen" _

Man einigte sich statt dessen darauf, _"dass die Geschäftsstelle eine Umfrage unter den LV machen solle wegen *kostenpflichtigem Abo für die Mitgliedsvereine*"_

Bisher gelten ja noch die alten Ordnungen des VDSF (damit interessanterweise auch, dass 25% der Mitgliedsbeiträge als Liquiditätsreserve laut Geschäftsordnung IMMER vorhanden sein müssen).

Das müsse diskutiert werden und gegebenenfalls verändert.

Ebenfalls zur Diskussion gestellt wurde_ "Form, Zweck und System des bestehenden Sportfischerpasses"_

Zum Thema Geschäftsstellen:
Sollen beide erhalten werden.
_"man müsse aber die Geschäftsbereiche beider GS zeitnah festlegen_ (was haben die bisher eigentlich gemacht??) "_dies sei bisher auf Grund "überlabender"_ (was immer das ist..) _Aufgabenbereiche noch nicht vollständig möglich gewesen_

Auch die massenhaften Anzeigen von PETA gegen Angler wurden angesprochen.
Dazu die Präsidentin:
_"Die Präsidentin schlage vor, PETA keine Beachtung zu schenken und deren Provokationen zu ignorieren, um dadurch zu vermeiden, dass solche Themen in der Öffentlichkeit hochgeschaukelt werden..:":...
_

Ansonsten mehr oder weniger viel Blablabla (Fisch des Jahres 2014, Flusslandschaft 2014 etc.), die Beantwortung der Fragen von Walter Sollbach, das Versprechen der schriftlichen Beantwortung der Fragen von Werner Klasing..

Alles in allem weicht das Protokoll deutlich von Schilderung vieler Teilnehmer an der Sitzung ab...

Aber für diese "Arbeit" wird das Geld der organisierten Angelfischer rausgehauen.

*Wobei es nie um Angler oder Angeln *ging bei der ganzen Veranstaltung!!

Der Bundesverband und die Landesverbandsvertreter kreisten nur um sich selbst und ihre selbstgemachten Probleme (durch die schlecht vorbereitete und so elend durchgeführte (Kon)Fusion)) ....

*SO MUSS DAS SEIN!!*


Thomas Finkbeiner




PS:
Wie es beim Verbandsausschuss mit der Kostenübernahme durch den Bundesverband ist, weiss ich nicht.

Aber bisher wurde bei der Mitgliederversammlung des VDSF immer nur die Anreise jedes zweiten Delegierten bezahlt vom BV.

*Ich empfehle daher speziell den ehemaligen Landesverbänden des DAV, bei dem rechtlich korrekt alle Kosten für alle Delegierten übernommen wurden, einen Blick in den § 670 BGB..*

Gerade weil ja die Ex-DAV-LV mit den 55-Cent-Zusatzbeitrag 2013 trotz rückwirkender wirtschaftlicher Einheit zum 01.01. 2013 eh schon finanziell mehr als 25% mehr geleistet haben als die Ex-VDSF-LV...

Der Bundesverband müsste ja nach §670 eigentlich alle Kosten für vom BV einberufene Sitzungen übernehmen und nicht nur einen Teil für einen Teil der Delegierten....


----------



## Micha383 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*

Also mich beschleicht das Gefühl das dort im Geheimen / Hintergrund durch die Umstände der Fusion, welche ich mittlerweile als so gewollt ansehe, daran gearbeitet wird einen Verband der eigentlich für alle Angler da sein sollte, umstrukturiert wird zu einem Verband der nur dem Naturschutz verpflichtet ist und in keinster Art den Anglern, welche nur die Kohle für den Verband liefern sollen.

Da fällt mir schon fast gezwungener weise folgendes Zitat aus dem Film "Jag auf roter Oktober" ein.
_
"Hören Sie. Ich bin Politiker, was bedeutet ich bin ein Betrüger und ein  Lügner und wenn ich Kindern keine Küsschen gebe, dann klaue ich ihnen ihre  Bonbons!"
_

Ich persönlich halte Fr. Dr. für mehr als nur Unfähig und Unnütz auf iherer Position. Mehr drängt sich mir der Gedanke und das Bild auf welches Fr. Dr. gleichstellt mit 10Liter Nelkenöl im 100Liter Aquarium.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



Micha383 schrieb:


> zu einem Verband der nur dem Naturschutz verpflichtet ist und in keinster Art den Anglern, welche nur die Kohle für den Verband liefern sollen.


Ähhhh, das war doch aber schon lange klar mit dieser (Kon)Fusion, oder nicht?

Die Frage bleibt, warum sich das die LV zum einen, die Vereine und ihre organisierten Angelfischer zum anderen einfach so gefallen lassen und das weiter mitmachen und bezahlen??..

Weil Frau Dr. doch recht hat??:
"den Regeln der Demokratie folgend"..
... und damit die LV, Vereine und organisierten Angelfischer (zumindest mehrheitlich) das nicht besser verdient haben, sondern eben genau so wollen???

Der einzige Unterschied zu früher ist doch nur der, das inzwischen früher oder später alles rauskommt......

Siehe oben das Protokoll.....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*

Im beruflichen Umfeld habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass diejenigen Manager, die keinen Plan haben und das von sich auch wissen, immer darauf bedacht sind, dass ihr Tun möglichst nicht öffentlich wird. Sprich: Es wird u.a. sehr darauf geachtet, dass Besprechungsprotokolle etc. (wenn sie überhaupt erstellt werden) nur im kleinen Rahmen bekannt sind.

Schickt die Happach-Kasan doch bitte endlich in die Wüste. Wieviel Beweise der Unfähigkeit brauch es noch?

Hat Monsanto nicht noch eine Lobbyistenstelle frei? |kopfkrat Ach Moment mal, die hat sie ja schon. |rolleyes Na, dann dürfte doch der Tag ausgefüllt sein und wir brauchen uns keine Sorgen um ihre Zukunft zu machen.


----------



## antonio (29. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hat Monsanto nicht noch eine Lobbyistenstelle frei? |kopfkrat Ach Moment mal, die hat sie ja schon. |rolleyes Na, dann dürfte doch der Tag ausgefüllt sein und wir brauchen uns keine Sorgen um ihre Zukunft zu machen.



nö die hat sie auch nicht mehr monsanto hat sich aus europa zurückgezogen.

antonio


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*

Bei dem Verband noch von *Leistungsminderung* zu sprechen ist schon Realsatire.

Austreten und gut ist. Dann braucht man sich auch nicht darüber aufregen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



antonio schrieb:


> nö die hat sie auch nicht mehr monsanto hat sich aus europa zurückgezogen.
> 
> antonio


 
Monsanto hat sich aus den Aktivitäten bzgl. Gentechnik in der Landwirtschaft aus der EU (vorerst) zurückgezogen. Das sollte man nicht mit einem Rückzug von Monsanto aus Deutschland gleichstellen. Im Gegenteil, auch hier baut der Konzern seine Positionen aus.

Einfach mal hier nachschauen:
http://www.monsanto.com/global/de/Pages/default.aspx

Standorte in Deutschland:
http://www.monsanto.com/global/de/wer-wir-sind/Pages/unsere-standorte.aspx

Oder im Detail bzgl. der Expansion auch hier:
http://www.monsanto.com/global/de/n...r-geschaftsbereiche-der-dieckmann-gruppe.aspx


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*

Ihr glaubt hoffentlich nicht selber ernsthaft, dass sich die Probleme, die ja strukturell bedingt sind, durch austauschen der Präsidentin zu Monsanto erledigen lassen????......

Sie wurde ja Präsidentin, um die vorherigen, in ihrer "Leistung" auch nicht bedingungslos anerkannten Alt-Präsis Mohnert und Markstein (die übrigens laut Präsidiumsprotokoll extra noch geehrt werden sollen für ihre "Verdienste"), "besser" zu ersetzen (zusammen mit ihren Präsidiumskollegen, die ja auch aus dem alte System kommen und genauso "arbeiten")...

Es liegt am System, nicht an Personen.........

Und das jetzt ist nur das Ergebnis, das nun auch öffentlich wird - während sie früher alles verschweigen und vermauscheln konnten....


----------



## volkerm (29. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*

Nun, Thomas, das ist ein Problem seit Jahrzehnten. Wer stellt sich zur Wahl für einen Job, der nervig ist, Zeit kostet, und wo Du nix bewegen kannst. Frage ist- kommt es von unten oder oben? Es kommt von unten und oben- Veränderung ist ja unbequem. Da hängt es.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*

eben, siehe oben:


> Weil Frau Dr. doch recht hat??:
> "den Regeln der Demokratie folgend"..
> ... und damit die LV, Vereine und organisierten Angelfischer (zumindest mehrheitlich) das nicht besser verdient haben, sondern eben genau so wollen???



Und?
Machts das besser?
Braucht man sowas?
Warum zahlt man sowas?
Was hat man *KONKRET* davon, von so einem BV (als Landesverband, Verein oder organisierter Angelfischer?)??


----------



## Ossipeter (29. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*

Zitat
..Sollen beide erhalten werden.
"man müsse aber die Geschäftsbereiche beider GS zeitnah festlegen (was haben die bisher eigentlich gemacht??) "dies sei bisher auf Grund "überlabender" (was immer das ist..) Aufgabenbereiche noch nicht vollständig möglich gewesen...


Laben heißt sich den Wanst vollfressen - überlabend ist dann der DAFV!
Danach kommt dann heiße Luft raus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*

oooch Peter, wie bist Du denn heute drauf???

Auf ner Verbandssitzung gewesen?

;-)))


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*

Das Erwachsene Leute, die ja nun nicht erst seit wenigen Tagen mit der Verbands/Vereinsarbeit zu tun haben so wenig in dieser langen Zeit auf die Reihe bekommen ist doch unglaublich.

Trotzdem scheint das ganze Elend die Basis ja überhaupt nicht zu interessieren, denn warum bleibt eine "Revolution" denn sonst aus?

Der bequeme Deutsche Angler will mit Politik nichts zu tun haben...was sich dann in ein paar Jahren ordentlich rächen wird.

Gibts hier eigentlich schon Prognosen, wieviele Jahre noch vergehen müssen, bis der Verband Angelpolitisch...bzw. eher Naturschutzpolitisch ausgerichtet ist? Und wielange HK Präsidentin bleibt, bis sie einen viel besser bezahlten Posten in der Gen-Branche annimmt?


----------



## Sharpo (29. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*

Für 2 Euro den Aufstand wagen?
Als Angler an der Basis wird man doch gar nicht ernst genommen.
Vorstände in den Vereinen gehen den Konflikt aus dem Weg.
Den Kritikern wird das Wort abgeschnitten und das totschlag Argument: "Machs doch selber und besser" an den Kopf geworfen.
Wenn du als Angler angeln willst, die Vorstandsarbeit aus verschiedensten Gründen nicht machen willst und kannst, hälste halt die Fresse.
Übernimmste "Vorstandsarbeit" werden Dir Knüppel zwischen den Beinen geworfen.
Die Vorstände sitzen in der Sitzung des Lv und nicken alles ab, weil siehe Kommentar von Thomas Aussagen von Delegierten zur Verbandsausschusssitzung.
Die machen alle was se wollen.
Willste Angeln gehn ist man oft auf diese LV- Gewässer angewiesen.
Warum sich dann wegen 2 Euro aufregen und nen Herzinfarkt riskieren?


----------



## Elbangler_70 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Trotzdem scheint das ganze Elend die Basis ja überhaupt nicht zu interessieren, denn warum bleibt eine "Revolution" denn sonst aus?



Ganz einfach, nicht der einzelne Angler ist Mitglied im BV auch nicht sein Verein sondern der LV.

Da hat der einzelne Verein so gut wie nichts zu melden. Denn wenn man sich einmischt, seine Bedenken äußert, auf Risiken hinweist kommt die lapidare Antwort, dass einen das nichts angeht. Man hat einfach keine Handhabe. Und leider finden sich nicht viele Vereine die es gleichermaßen sehen. Viele scheuen auch die offene Konfrontation mit den Präsidien. Den das führt nicht selten zu "Repressalien".


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Für 2 Euro den Aufstand wagen?
> Als Angler an der Basis wird man doch gar nicht ernst genommen.
> Vorstände in den Vereinen gehen den Konflikt aus dem Weg.


 
Das Problem liegt noch wo anders. Ca. 30 Leute unseres Vereins sind gestern zusammengekommen, um eine kleinen Arbeitseinsatz zu machen. Bei Karpfen und Bier haben wir dann beim Mittagessen ein wenig geschwatzt. 

Die Truppe war gemischt, jüngere Leute wie auch Senioren. Mit Ausnahme der Vorstandschaft kannte kein Anwesender den DAFV ("Woas issn doas?" |bigeyes). 

Der ganze Verbandskram interessiert keine Sau und deshalb ist den Mitgliedern auch völlig Wurscht, was da abgeht. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*

Schlechter Verein, der seine Mitglieder da nicht informiert....


----------



## daci7 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt noch wo anders. Ca. 30 Leute unseres Vereins sind gestern zusammengekommen, um eine kleinen Arbeitseinsatz zu machen. Bei Karpfen und Bier haben wir dann beim Mittagessen ein wenig geschwatzt.
> 
> Die Truppe war gemischt, jüngere Leute wie auch Senioren. Mit Ausnahme der Vorstandschaft kannte kein Anwesender den DAFV ("Woas issn doas?" |bigeyes).
> 
> Der ganze Verbandskram interessiert keine Sau und deshalb ist den Mitgliedern auch völlig Wurscht, was da abgeht. #c



Das hab ich so auch schon oft am Wasser erlebt - ca. 80-90% aller Angler wissen garnicht was ein Landes- oder Bundesverband ist, wer da was bestimmt und von einer Fusion haben auch die wenigstens gehört 
DAV und VDSF sind vom Wortlaut bekannt - mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, nicht der einzelne Angler ist Mitglied im BV auch nicht sein Verein sondern der LV.
> 
> Da hat der einzelne Verein so gut wie nichts zu melden. Denn wenn man sich einmischt, seine Bedenken äußert, auf Risiken hinweist kommt die lapidare Antwort, dass einen das nichts angeht. Man hat einfach keine Handhabe. Und leider finden sich nicht viele Vereine die es gleichermaßen sehen. Viele scheuen auch die offene Konfrontation mit den Präsidien. Den das führt nicht selten zu "Repressalien".



Eine Klasse Lobbytruppe haben wir da. Normalerweise sollte die Lobby die Interessen der sie bezahlenden Menschen vertreten. Aber nicht so bei uns. Der Verband kassiert Zwangsgelder der Vereine und wenn sich da jemand dagegen ausspricht, dann gibts Ärger von Seiten derjenigen, die man selber bezahlt.

Realsatire. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



daci7 schrieb:


> Das hab ich so auch schon oft am Wasser erlebt - ca. 80-90% aller Angler wissen garnicht was ein Landes- oder Bundesverband ist, wer da was bestimmt und von einer Fusion haben auch die wenigstens gehört
> DAV und VDSF sind vom Wortlaut bekannt - mehr aber auch nicht.



Genau DAS ist das Erfolgsrezept unserer uns vertetenden Verbänden...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schlechter Verein, der seine Mitglieder da nicht informiert....


 
Im Gegenteil: Sehr guter Verein. Ich würde sogar sagen, einer der besten in Franken. Da wird wirklich was auf die Beine gestellt. Die Verbandsangelegenheiten interessieren aber keinen, genau genommen nicht mal im Vorstand. Und solange die Vereinskasse einen fetten 5stelligen Betrag ausweist, jucken die paar Kröten für den Verband niemanden. Da bekommt man vom Vorstand eher freundschaftlich auf die Schulter geklopft mit dem Hinweis, das Thema ruhen zu lassen. 

Ganz anders sieht es übrigens bei Landes- und Bezirksangelegenheiten aus. Da geht's dann um Besatz, Schonzeiten etc. und es wird sehr aktiv mitgearbeitet (und auch informiert).

Der Bundesverband ist halt das ungeliebte Anhängsel, das man nicht gerade brauch, wegen dem man aber auch keinen Streit vom Zaun bricht. :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*

An dieser Art (sicher nicht immer unberechtigtem) Egoismus scheitert eben jede positive Veränderung der Verbands- und Vereinsstrukturen..
Der Fisch stinkt halt immer noch vom Kopf - am Ende ist aber immer der ganze Fisch reif für die Tonne......


----------



## kati48268 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der ganze Verbandskram interessiert keine Sau und deshalb ist den Mitgliedern auch völlig Wurscht, was da abgeht.


Ist das nicht eigentlich ein geniales Geschäftsmodell? |kopfkrat
Man macht unter sich sein Ding, kaum Widerworte, und nahezu* die ganze _zahlende_ Schafherde interessiert es einen feuchten Furz.
|rolleyes

* _Wir befinden uns im Jahre 68 n. VDSF-Gründung. 
Ganz Deutschland ist von den Verbändlern besetzt... 
Ganz Deutschland? Nein! Ein von unbeugsamen Anglern bevölkertes Internetboard hört nicht auf, dem Wahnsinn Widerstand zu leisten..._


----------



## Dunraven (30. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch schön, was die Präsidentin "in eigener Sache zur Empörung trieb":
> _Dass Interna schon kurz nach Sitzungsende auf Anglerboard und anderen Webseiten diskutiert würden, führe zu keiner vertrauensvollen Atmosphäre_




Eine vertrauensvolle Atmosphäre in einer Gruppe deren größte Teilmenge dem Vorstand das Vertrauen entzogen hat (gekündigt), deren zweitgrößte Teilmenge selbiges nicht nur vorgemacht hat, sondern auch noch immer auf die Beantwortung der offenen Fragen wartet, die zum Teil für das mangelnde Vertrauen verantwortlich sind, und von der eine weitere  Teilmenge ebenfalls das Vertrauen mit der Kündigung entzogen hat? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Wenn Vertrauen vorhanden wäre, dann wäre das Vertrauen doch nicht durch Kündigung entzogen worden. Und die nicht Beantwortung der offenen Fragen vor der Fusion hat doch auch von Seiten des Vorstandes den Mangel an Vertrauen massiv mit verursacht.Die vertrauen scheinbar doch auch nicht ihren Mitgliedern, sonst hätten sie doch schon vor der Fusion einige beantwortbare Fragen geklärt.

Das Verhalten schon vor der Fusion, gegenüber denen die berechtigter Weise unbequeme Fragen gestellt haben, hat doch das Vertrauen vernichtet. Angriffe und Beschimpfungen sind für sowas nun mal nicht gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



> Das Verhalten schon vor der Fusion, gegenüber denen die berechtigter Weise unbequeme Fragen gestellt haben, hat doch das Vertrauen vernichtet. Angriffe und Beschimpfungen sind für sowas nun mal nicht gut


Hatte aber bisher im VDSF doch auch immer gut geklappt über Jahrzehnte, um Kritiker wie Kritikaster klein zu halten...


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (30. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*

Morgen@ll,
wie ich hier lese, wird sich hier permanent drüber aufgeregt, dass der Bundesverband "so böse usw".  
Aber warum, ändern wir nichts? Es wird immer nur geschrieben, aber geändert hat sich nichts. 

Ein Vorschlag von mir wäre, warum gründen wir nicht einen eigenen Verband und werben die anderen Angelvereine usw ab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*

Wir würden als Medium gerne über einen solchen alternativen, anglerfreundlicheren Verband berichten.

Auch gerne viel positiver, als man das über VDSF oder DAV früher konnte - und den (VDSF)DAFV heute kann.

Aber das ist hier ja nicht das Thema - weil sich ja auch nicht genügend Angler finden, die den (VDSF)DAFV so schlecht finden, dass man dem etwas entgegensetzen müsste.

Im Gegenteil, der ehemalige DAV war ja sogar der Meinung, in den (VDSF)DAFV übertreten zu müssen, um den Anglern die letzte Alternative zu nehmen....

Also können wir leider nichts über einen neuen Verband, eine anglerfreundliche Alternative berichten, schreiben und diskutieren - sondern leider nur über das Versagen der real existierenden Verbände in Bund und in den Ländern. Gerade die lassen sich das ja nicht nur gefallen, sondern unterstützen und finanzieren das Desaster im Bund ja noch.

"Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend", wie ja Frau Dr. so richtig formulierte....


----------



## Honeyball (30. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*

Richtig, das AB ist nur eine Plattform, um denjenigen, die nicht nur betroffen sind (das wären nämlich ca. 3,5 Mio. am Angeln Interessierte in Deutschland), sondern sich auch betroffen fühlen (und das ist nur eine verschwindende Minderheit im Meer der tausenden Gleichgültigen, die brav dafür zahlen, dass die öffentlich zur Schlachtbank geführt werden) die Möglichkeit zu Information und Austausch zu geben.

Hinzu kommen noch wir von der Redaktion, allen bei weitem voran unser Thomas, die sich bemühen, möglichst alle Informationen zu Verbandsthemen schnellstmöglich zu publizieren und zu hinterfragen, weil es in der Vergangenheit eine Vielzahl von Mauscheleien, unauthorisierten Hinterzimmerentscheidungen und -faktischen wie finanziellen- Ungereimtheiten gegeben hat, die ohne das AB vermutlich niemals in den Fokus irgendeiner -und sei es einer noch so kleinen- Öffentlichkeit gelangt wären.

Die jetzt nochmal offiziell erfolgte Bestätigung, dass es den Oberen nicht in den Kram passt, wenn jeder verzapfte Murks quasi postwendend hier im AB im Diskussionsfokus steht, ermutigt noch deutlich mehr zu weiterer Recherche und Informationsgewinnung und -verbreitung, die man uns auch durch läppisch inszenierte gerichtliche Strafverfolgung nicht verbieten konnte.

Ich setze sehr viel Hoffnung darein, dass die einzelnen wenigen Landesverbände, die nicht nur den Dilettantismus und die organisatorische Schwäche des "Bundesverbandes" erkannt haben, sondern langsam aber sicher auch zu der Erkenntnis gelangen, dass und welche Gefahr dem Angeln in Deutschland insgesamt droht, wenn man dieser geballten Unfähigkeit nicht dringend Einhalt gebietet, sich nach ihrem Austritt aus dieser Geldvernichtungs- und Angelvermeidungsmaschinerie zu einer tat- und schlagkräftigen Alternative formen, die wenigstens versuchen wird, dem Schwachsinn paroli zu bieten.

Und ich wundere mich nach wie vor über die (Tackle-)Industrie, der es bisher scheinbar am Allerwertesten vorbei geht, dass ihr durch diese destruktiven Verbandsstrukturen und drohenden Einschränkungen massive Einbußen drohen.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (30. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*

Da gebe ich Euch recht, das war auch nicht an EUCH als Board sondern an alle anderen Angler gerichtet. 

Ihr habt ja sehr viele Info gesammelt. Haben großen Angelzeitungen kein Interesse dran, mal einen Artikel in der Richtung zu drucken?

Und unsere Frau Dr..... , die kann man gleich wieder abwählen, weil im Bundestag kann sie ja eh nichts mehr bewegen.


----------



## Honeyball (30. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*

Dir großen Angelzeitungen haben erstens die Buxe gestrichen voll, sich irgendwie mit den Verbänden anzulegen und wissen zweitens ganz genau, dass sich sowieso kaum einer wirklich dafür interessiert. 
Für die ist jede Art von "Unruhe" ein Unsicherheitsfaktor, der dazu beitragen könnte, dass Anzeigenkunden abspringen.
Außerdem leben deren Redaktionen offensichtlich noch voll und ganz in der "Friede-, Freude-, Eierkuchen-Mentalität" der 70er Jahre des letzten Jahrhunderts.


----------



## Sharpo (30. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*

Was sollen die Printmedien drucken? Gerüchte?
Von den Verbandsleuten macht doch keiner öffentlich seinen Mund auf.
Klar könnten die Medien nun W. Klasing darauf ansprechen,wäre aber sehr einseitig.
Für soetwas brauch man schon mehrere Quellen.


----------



## Brotfisch (30. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*

Wenn es denn zutrifft, dass die DAFV-Präsidentin genervt ist, dass "Interna" schon vorab im Angelboard diskutiert werden, dann ist das in mehrfacher Hinsicht ein großer Erfolg.
Nicht nur, weil die DAFV-Präsidentin damit indirekt das AB als fachpolitisches Forum anerkennt. Sondern auch, weil es ein gedankliches Dilemma offenbart, das der DAFV von seinen Vorgängern geerbt hat. 

Es besteht darin, grundsätzlich alles, was noch nicht final mit Mehrheit beschlossen (oder mit Präsidialmacht in Einzelkämpfermanier entschieden) wurde, wird vor den eigenen Mitgliedern und der Öffentlichkeit geheim gehalten. Der eigenen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bleibt dann nur die reaktive Hofberichterstattung Castingrekorde und Hegefischen. 

Man fragt sich, was "Interna" in den Augen der Präsidentin sind. Sind es etwa die Personalakten der Geschäftsstellenmitarbeiter? Die wären in der Tat so intern, dass das AB hierüber nicht berichten sollte. 

Aber die künftige Ausrichtung der Verbandspolitik für ein Internum zu halten ist kein Beweis für Lernfähigkeit aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit. 
Welchen Blick hat man denn an der Spitze auf die Anglerschaft? 
Man könnte sich doch freuen, dass es Kreise gibt, die sich offenkundig für die Verbandspolitik interessieren und diese möglichst auch in bestimmte Richtung weiterentwickeln wollen. (Ja, man könnte sogar eine solche Diskussion aufgreifen, sich ihr stellen und vielleicht sogar aus Argumenten Nützliches für das eigene Wirken daraus ziehen...) 

Was ist schlimm daran, wenn Dinge breit diskutiert werden. Der Verbandsausschuss ist kein Geheimgremium. Es ist auch kein bloßes Übersetzungsorgan, dass die Beschlüsse des Präsidiums in die Länder und Vereine transportiert. 

Knappheit der Finanzen, fehlende Durchschlagskraft der Lobbyarbeit, fehlende Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, mangelhafte fischereipolitische Weichenstellung - das alles sollen bloße "Interna" sein? 

Die Präsidentin mag das ja so sehen. Dann ist es gut, dass sie genervt war. Noch besser wird es sein, sie so viel zu nerven, bis sie lernt, dass diese Themen uns nicht nur als Zahler, sondern als engagierte Angler alle angehen und wir sie auch besprechen und diskutieren werden, wann immer wir das für richtig halten. 
Wenn sie ein Problem mit dieser Art demokratischer Kontrolle hat, sollte sie daraus ihre Konsequenzen ziehen. 

Natürlich soll mit diesem Schmoll-Beitrag auch erreicht werden, dass Delegierte keine Informationen der BV-Politik an die Öffentlichkeit weiterreichen. Dabei geht es offenkundig nicht darum, als erste die "frohe Kunde" zu übermitteln, sondern um Isolation derjenigen Funktionäre, die sich für mehr Transparenz und Information einsetzen. Deswegen ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, wenn die Präsidentin mit dem Aufbau der DAFV-Öffentlichkeitsarbeit offensichtlich keine Eile hat. 

Aber so lange man keine Klarheit darüber geschaffen hat, wessen Interessen man denn vertreten möchte, so lange wird man letztlich bei allen relevanten Themen herumeiern.

Für alle, die das ändern wollen, gibt es einen guten Rat: 
Nervt!


----------



## Honeyball (30. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



> Für alle, die das ändern wollen, gibt es einen guten Rat: Nervt!


... oder stellt doch einfach auch mal persönlich eure Fragen an die so engagierte Bundesverbandspräsidentin. Über ihre Webseite kommt doch jeder an ihre Mail-Adresse(n)

info@happach-kasan.de
christel.happach-kasan@bundestag.de

...wobei die letztere wohl zeitlich begrenzt sein dürfte  :m


----------



## smithie (30. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Ein Vorschlag von mir wäre, warum gründen wir nicht einen eigenen Verband und werben die anderen Angelvereine usw ab.


Die AfA, die *A*lternative *f*ür *A*ngler ?


----------



## Blauzahn (30. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Für alle, die das ändern wollen, gibt es einen guten Rat:
> Nervt!



Meinst du, das denen, die sich hier im AB "Verausgaben", etwas an Veränderungen liegt?
Geht es nicht mehr darum, eigenes Versagen der Vergangenheit schönzureden und jetzt, mit dem eigentroffenen "Worst Case", die eigene Beruhigungspi(u)lle zu erhalten? 

Ich kann mit dem permanenten Dreckschmeißen nichts mehr anfangen, ausser dem Vergleich mit nem Sack voll heisser Luft..
Tut mir Leid.
Wenn jemand den Anspruch erhebt allen Anglern verpflichtet zu sein und sich dann immerfort auf die Informationspflicht zurückzieht, ist das für mich nicht mehr wie "Bild Dir Deine Meinung" !

Befindlichkeiten, gekränkte Persönlichkeiten und Tellerränder bestimmen das Denken in Deutschland und das nicht nur bei den Anglern.
Ich wandere aus...
ach nein - ich bin ja schon da, wo kein Angler angezeigt wird, wo Vereine noch den Sinn einer Gemeinschaft leben/verstehen und wo man freizügig Angeln kann #h

Abendgruß
René


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wenn es denn zutrifft, dass die DAFV-Präsidentin genervt ist, dass "Interna" schon vorab im Angelboard diskutiert werden, dann ist das in mehrfacher Hinsicht ein großer Erfolg.
> Nicht nur, weil die DAFV-Präsidentin damit indirekt das AB als fachpolitisches Forum anerkennt. Sondern auch, weil es ein gedankliches Dilemma offenbart, das der DAFV von seinen Vorgängern geerbt hat.
> 
> Es besteht darin, grundsätzlich alles, was noch nicht final mit Mehrheit beschlossen (oder mit Präsidialmacht in Einzelkämpfermanier entschieden) wurde, wird vor den eigenen Mitgliedern und der Öffentlichkeit geheim gehalten. Der eigenen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bleibt dann nur die reaktive Hofberichterstattung Castingrekorde und Hegefischen.
> ...




Wahre Worte, und zum Schluß ein guter Rat. #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ... oder stellt doch einfach auch mal persönlich eure Fragen an die so engagierte Bundesverbandspräsidentin. Über ihre Webseite kommt doch jeder an ihre Mail-Adresse(n)
> 
> info@happach-kasan.de
> christel.happach-kasan@bundestag.de
> ...



Ich würde da eher oder auch die FDP direkt anschreiben und fragen, ob das Verhalten dieser Dame nicht auch für einen kleinen Beitrag zum "Wahlerfolg" verantwortlich ist.


----------



## kati48268 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*

Ich glaube, selbst denen ist die sch***egal.
Nur ein paar Leutchen mit dem Denken der 70er Jahre meinten sie hätten da einen ganz großen Wurf gemacht. |uhoh:
|peinlich


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich würde da eher oder auch die FDP direkt anschreiben und fragen, ob das Verhalten dieser Dame nicht auch für einen kleinen Beitrag zum "Wahlerfolg" verantwortlich ist.


 
Sie hat in ihrem Heimatwahlkreis sagenhafte 2,15% der Stimmen erhalten- das sagt doch alles.... Ein Spiegel ihrer politischen Leistungen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Sie hat in ihrem Heimatwahlkreis sagenhafte 2,15% der Stimmen erhalten- das sagt doch alles.... Ein Spiegel ihrer politischen Leistungen?


Darum geht's hier aber nicht, keine allgemeine Politik - hier geht's um die Dinge aus dem Protokoll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*

Interessant ja vor allem, dass gerade das, was von Anglern immer wieder als Grund dafür angeführt wird, dass der VDSF früher und der (VDSF)DAFV jetzt wenigstens zu etwas taugen würde - Sportfischerpass und Versicherungen - laut Protokoll wegen Geldmangel zur Diskussion stehen (mal unabhängig davon, dass Anglern weder das eine noch das andere wirklich was bringt..)...

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259970

Da zudem 2013 keinerlei (angel)politische Arbeit in Berlin oder Brüssel stattgefunden hat - Diese laut Protokoll (Punkt Peta: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272160) sogar verweigert wird, bleiben dann eigentlich gar keine Gründe mehr, warum jemand nach diesem Protokoll noch diesen BV bezahlen sollte..

Bzw. ich würde da als Vereinsmitglied mal beim jeweiligen Landesverband, der noch nicht gekündigt hat, nachfragen, für was man eigentlich die Kohle bezahlt, für welche *konkrete* Leistung des BV für Angler und das Angeln an sich. Und warum das Geld nicht besser im LV bleibt???..

Und mir diese Leistungen von 2011 bis inkl. 2013 genau auflisten lassen - denn da ist schlicht nix passiert seitens der ehemaligen und des jetzigen BV, was Anglern oder dem Angeln allgemein irgendwas genützt hätte hätte!!

Außer dass in der Zeit wohl über 5 Millionen Teuros Anglerkohle verpulvert wurden (wie gesagt, für was eigentlich ausser der Verwaltung des BV??).

Und irgendeinen Grund müssen die LV ja haben, wenn sie nicht kündigen (sollte man denken..), und das dann auch den Fragern im Einzelnen konkret erklären können.  

Denn wenn sie einfach Geld der Angler raushauen für einen nutzlosen Bundesverband, könnten Böswillige ja auch an Untreue/Veruntreuung denken (wie auch, wenn die 55 Cent Zusatzbeitrag der Ex-DAV-V für 2013 trotz wirtschaftlicher Einheit seit Januar 2013 nicht vom BV zurückgefordert werden...)

Und nun, wie gesagt, auch laut Protokoll noch Sportfischerpass und Versicherungen evtl. weg..

Weil trotz der Millionen Anglerkohle das Geld nicht reicht für den BV..


----------



## Honeyball (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*

Aber Thomas, hast Du denn letztes jahr nicht aufgepasst?

Da haben uns doch soviele äußerst kompetente Verbandshörigkeitsjünger immer wieder klar gemacht, dass wir unbedingt diesen einheitlichen Bundesverband(sschrott) brauchen, um das Angeln politisch mit einer starken Stimme im Bund und in Europa vertreten zu können. 
:vik::vik::vik:

OK, man hätte vielleicht weder die Blinden noch die Taubstummen mit dieser Aufgabe betreuen sollen...:m


----------



## Sharpo (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aber Thomas, hast Du denn letztes jahr nicht aufgepasst?
> 
> Da haben uns doch soviele äußerst kompetente Verbandshörigkeitsjünger immer wieder klar gemacht, dass wir unbedingt diesen einheitlichen Bundesverband(sschrott) brauchen, um das Angeln politisch mit einer starken Stimme im Bund und in Europa vertreten zu können.
> :vik::vik::vik:
> ...




Und ganz schnell mußte dies auch noch geschehen.
Hätte man alles vorher klären können. 
Beide Bundesverbände wären damit sogar bis zur Klärung aller Unklarheiten handlungsfähig geblieben.
Aber jetzt? 
Kann mir jetzt keiner erzählen, dass der DAFV handlungsfähig ist.
Hegefischen/Wettkampfangeln wird wahrscheinlich der einzige Bereich sein der etwas auf die Reihe bekommt Dank S.Q..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> OK, man hätte vielleicht weder die Blinden noch die Taubstummen mit dieser Aufgabe betreuen sollen...:m


 
Jeder Blinde und Taubstumme hätte diese Aufgabe besser erledigt! Der Vergleich ist ja schon eine Beleidigung für Menschen mit diesem Handicap...! 

Die Fragen ist doch nur, ob es (vorsätzliche) Arbeitsverweigerung ist oder Inkompetenz- das erschließt sich mir bis heute nicht! #c Überhaupt die Tatsache ins Gespräch zu bringen, die Grundlage für die Mitgliedschaft von Vereinen und Verbänden zu beschneiden! Was wollen die eigentlich wirklich erreichen??????????? 

Mal sehen wann die Verschmelzung/Fusion mit dem Nabu oder ähnliches kommt- mit einer starken Stimme in Europa für den Naturschutz sprechen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*

Die ersten der Abnicker-LV wachen nun ja scheinbar auf:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272619


----------



## mathei (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nun, wie gesagt, auch laut Protokoll noch Sportfischerpass und Versicherungen evtl. weg..


um was für versicherungen handelt es sich hier überhaupt. ;+


----------



## kati48268 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Was wollen die eigentlich wirklich erreichen??????????? ...


Nix.
Da sein, wichtig sein, Shakehands machen, Machtspielchen-Tetris, Kohle verprassen,... einfach nix.
#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



> um was für versicherungen handelt es sich hier überhaupt.



Rechtsschutz ist das im VDSF für die Vereine z. B.gewesen - allerdings wohl mit 5.000 Euro Selbstbeteiligung und einer Deckelung bei 25.000 Euro - also sinnlos (da die meisten Verfahren weniger als 5.000 kosten (Amtsgerichte) und die wirklich relevanten (höhere Gerichte) dann eh mehr als 25.000)...

Beim DAV war es ein anderes Modell (zusätzlich Haftpflicht/Unfall), bei dem der BV als Versicherungsnehmer auftrat, die Beiträge aber von den Vereinen bezahlt und vom BV weitwegeleitet wurden.

Kündigung ist so einfach nicht möglich, da P.Mohnert wohl noch vor der Fusion diesen VDSF-Vertrag verlängert hatte (laut Protokoll)...

Zudem wäre eine Kündigung der VDSF-Verträge dann eine verdeckte Beitragserhöhung, da eine bisher vom BV bezahlte Leistung (auch wenn die nix taugt) zukünftig verweigert werden würde...


----------



## Brotfisch (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Meinst du, das denen, die sich hier im AB "Verausgaben", etwas an Veränderungen liegt?
> Geht es nicht mehr darum, eigenes Versagen der Vergangenheit schönzureden und jetzt, mit dem eigentroffenen "Worst Case", die eigene Beruhigungspi(u)lle zu erhalten?
> 
> Ich kann mit dem permanenten Dreckschmeißen nichts mehr anfangen, ausser dem Vergleich mit nem Sack voll heisser Luft..
> ...



Dreckschmeißen ist auch nicht mein Ansatz. Schweigen aber auch nicht. Nicht wenig von dem, was Nichtdelegierte veröffentlichen, wird im Verband wahrgenommen. Peter Mohnert, Noch-Vizepräsident im Deutschen Fischereiverband, sprach in der ZEIT von "Schreiberlingen" (wenngleich nicht zuletzt auch, um sich selbst zugleich als wortkargen Macher darzustellen). 
Ich unterstelle allen, die sich hier einbringen, dass sie bei den hier diskutierten Fragen interessiert und engagiert sind. Sie könnten ja, wie so viele, einfach nur angeln gehen. Natürlich drängt sich die Frage auf, warum nicht eine Alternativorganisation gegründet wird. Das geht sogar mir des Öfteren so. Obwohl ich ein solches Unterfangen für ziemlich aussichtslos halte und deswegen von mir auch nicht gefordert wird.
Veränderungen entstehen nur dort, wo Raum für Meinungsbildung besteht. Und natürlich stoßen sie erst einmal auf Widerstände. Die aber schließlich überwunden werden, wenn sich Menschen dafür engagieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*

Was hier aber Offtopic ist, hier geht's um das Protokoll von der Verbandsausschusssitzung..


----------



## Brotfisch (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Rechtsschutz ist das im VDSF für die Vereine z. B.gewesen - allerdings wohl mit 5.000 Euro Selbstbeteiligung und einer Deckelung bei 25.000 Euro - also sinnlos (da die meisten Verfahren weniger als 5.000 kosten (Amtsgerichte) und die wirklich relevanten (höhere Gerichte) dann eh mehr als 25.000)...
> 
> Beim DAV war es ein anderes Modell (zusätzlich Haftpflicht/Unfall), bei dem der BV als Versicherungsnehmer auftrat, die Beiträge aber von den Vereinen bezahlt und vom BV weitwegeleitet wurden.
> 
> ...



Leider muss ich aus meiner aktiven Zeit heraus bestätigen, dass die Rechtsschutzversicherung relativ wenig praxistauglich ist. Der zuvor tätige Versicherer war da deutlich leistungsfähiger oder leistungswilliger. Es handelt sich auch um eine Leistung, die aus den Vereinen heraus als sehr wichtig empfunden wird, wenn sie denn erbracht würde.
Es wäre aus meiner Sicht sinnvoll zu hinterfragen, warum ein guter Versicherer durch einen schlechten ersetzt worden ist und welche handelnden Personen daran damals und kurz vor der Fusion maßgeblich beteiligt waren. Dabei kann hilfreich sein zu wissen, in welchen Berufen diese Personen außerhalb der Fischerei tätig sind.


----------



## Brotfisch (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was hier aber Offtopic ist, hier geht's um das Protokoll von der Verbandsausschusssitzung..



Sorry, wollte nur auf B. antworten, der mich direkt zitiert hatte.
Bei der Gelegenheit: Gibt es denn mittlerweile ein offizielles Protokoll bzw. liegt das vor?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Protokoll Verbandsausschusssitzung: So muss das sein!!!*

Siehe Anfangsposting hier - ich habe aus dem vorliegenden Protokoll sinngemäß zitiert (beachte da die blaue Farbe, die dabei nicht wie beim Logo Naturschutz etc. symbolisiert, durchgesetzt von Frau Dr. mit dem von ihr selbst ihr selber attestierten Kunstverständnis..) .......


----------

